# metoo Postings oder warum wird immer wieder dasselbe gefragt



## webwatcher (15 August 2008)

TimTaylor schrieb:


> Aber was mir viel mehr sorgen macht, das einige hier die Ganzen Beiträge wohl
> nicht Lesen und Stattdessen einfach mal die Frage unten dranhängen.


und genau das haben wir auch schon zig  Mal durchgekaut.
 Bitte nicht wieder diese Diskussion lostreten. Sie hilft niemandem.
Wer hier fragt kriegt dieselben Standardantworten und  wenn es das tausendste Mal ist

PS: ich selbst hab mich auch früher darüber geärgert, aber eingesehen, dass es absolut
 nichts bringt, sich  darüber den Kopf zu zerbrechen. Es gibt keine Möglichkeit, das zu verhindern,
 außer das Forum komplett zu schließen und  das will ja wohl niemand  ( die Nutzlosanbieter schon...)


----------



## TimTaylor (15 August 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Eben. es Steckt zum Teil einfach nur Panik den Benutzern im Nacken.
Aber deswegen Schrieb ich ja drunter, das es nicht nur hier so ist.
Ich bin in Vielen Foren unterwegs. das ist normal. Habe in diversen Foren
die "Standard"-Antworten in Meiner Signatur und verweise in meinen Beiträgen nur auf meine Signatur


----------



## webwatcher (15 August 2008)

*AW: metoo Postings oder warum wird immer wieder dasselbe gefragt*

hab das mal rausgetrennt, sonst fließt die Diskussion ja doch wieder in den  Thread ein 


> Steckt zum Teil einfach nur Panik den Benutzern im Nacken.


Die sind glücklich  eine Stelle gefunden zu haben, wo sie fragen können und in dieser Situation zu verlangen erstmal kühl zu überlegen und  hunderte von Postings zu lesen, ist etwas zuviel verlangt


----------



## TimTaylor (15 August 2008)

*AW: metoo Postings oder warum wird immer wieder dasselbe gefragt*

Richtig. 
Nur ist mir auch Aufgefallen, Das es Benutzer gibt, 
die Trotz der "Standard"-Links und Anderer Hilfreicher
Antworten und Hinweisen es Trotzdem nicht glauben wollen.
Das ist das, was (mich!) eher Belastet und Zweifeln lässt 
Aber da fehlt mir noch die Routine oder die "Oberflächliche Ignoranz", 
um dieses zu Verstehen. denk ich mal.

In diesem sinne.


----------



## Kalle59 (15 August 2008)

*AW: metoo Postings oder warum wird immer wieder dasselbe gefragt*

Leider gibt es keinen Königsweg um es zu erklären, warum versteht der eine, der andere nicht. Wir sind Menschen, verschiedene Individuen, von daher wird es immer unterschiedliche Reaktionen geben. Es schwingen oft auch Emotionen mit, die zurecht geforderte Kühlheit bleibt dann aussen vor!


----------



## webwatcher (15 August 2008)

*AW: metoo Postings oder warum wird immer wieder dasselbe gefragt*



WebSurfer schrieb:


> Nur ist mir auch Aufgefallen, Das es Benutzer gibt,
> die Trotz der "Standard"-Links und Anderer Hilfreicher
> Antworten und Hinweisen es Trotzdem nicht glauben wollen.


Der Grund  kann entweder völlige Unbedarftheit  sein oder aber auch der Versuch doch persönliche 
 Rechtsberatung zu provozieren. Das zu unterscheiden ist nicht immer ganz einfach. In einem extremen
 Fall wurde ein solcher User gesperrt, da so etwas zur Verunsicherung anderer  Leser beiträgt, was 
wiederum sogar gewollt sein kann. Man darf nicht vergessen, dass auf jeden,  der hier postet  bis zu 
mehrere tausend Nurleser kommen.  Der (geschlossene)  Hauptthread nachbarschaft 24 ist
bis jetzt über eine  halbe Million mal aufgerufen worden.


----------



## TimTaylor (15 August 2008)

*AW: metoo Postings oder warum wird immer wieder dasselbe gefragt*



webwatcher schrieb:


> oder aber auch der Versuch doch persönliche
> Rechtsberatung zu provozieren. Das zu unterscheiden ist nicht immer ganz einfach.



Ja, Sowas in der Art dachte ich mir Auch. 
ich denke auch mal, das hier Einige der Nutzlosen Anbieter auch
Mitlesen und zum Teil auch sowas Provozieren. 
Würde ich zumindest Versuchen,  wenn, So wie hier, 
MEIN Geschäft in Gefahr wäre durch Klarstellung 
bzw. Richtigstellung/Zerlegung MEINER AGB 

Aber wie Heißt es so Schön: "Gemeinsam sind wir Stark" :sun:


----------



## Antiscammer (15 August 2008)

*AW: metoo Postings oder warum wird immer wieder dasselbe gefragt*

Der typische Deutsche hat vielleicht auch so einen gewissen Hang, alles "von oben absegnen" zu lassen. Es gibt da etliche besonders schwierige Fälle. Die wollen hier "eine Bestätigung", dass nichts passieren kann, sowie eine "genaue Anleitung, was sie tun bzw. lassen sollen".

Vielen Leuten fehlt einfach das gewisse Rückgrat, und sie sind generell uninformiert, besonders in Rechtsfragen.
Die kennen noch nicht mal den Unterschied zwischen Straf- und Zivilrecht, und werden jetzt mit bösartigen Inkassoschreiben traktiert.
Im Idealfall müssten hier drei Bundesrichter vom BGH die konkreten Anfragen beantworten, _vielleicht_ würden diese Leute es dann glauben. Aber auch nur vielleicht.
Für die ganz "Unbelehrbaren" gilt dann halt der Hinweis: wenn Euch die Infos nicht reichen, geht halt zum Anwalt oder zur VZ.
Ich denke aber schon, dass der Großteil der Betroffenen von den Infos wirklich profitiert. Oft braucht es nur einen Satz der "persönlichen Ansprache", dass er weiß: mein Fall ist kein Einzelfall, sondern entspricht haargenau denen von Hunderttausenden anderen Betroffenen.


----------



## TimTaylor (15 August 2008)

*AW: metoo Postings oder warum wird immer wieder dasselbe gefragt*

Gute Antwort ...
Was den Leuten vielleicht auch (Noch mehr) Vertrauen geben könnte, 
wenn die Älteren Member nicht nach 2-5 Postings weg wären, 
sondern sich ab und an mal melden 
"hey, ein 3/4 ist ohne Anzeige/Mahnbescheid/u-haft Vergangen" oder so 


p.s. mein Freund von reisetester.com nervt wieder. 
ich werde dem jetzt mal Abmahnen. ich will die 96€ für das Anschreiben meiner
Person haben. was kann ich an Mahngebühren nehmen?


----------



## drboe (20 August 2008)

*AW: metoo Postings oder warum wird immer wieder dasselbe gefragt*



TimTaylor schrieb:


> Was den Leuten vielleicht auch (Noch mehr) Vertrauen geben könnte,
> wenn die Älteren Member nicht nach 2-5 Postings weg wären,
> sondern sich ab und an mal melden
> "hey, ein 3/4 ist ohne Anzeige/Mahnbescheid/u-haft Vergangen" oder so


Überspitzt gesagt: der Unterhaltungswert der Megathreads, in denen sich massenhaft Leute mit der Information zu Wort melden, dass ihnen exakt das passiert ist, was vor ihnen schon 250 andere berichtet haben, inklusive der gebetsmühlenhaften Wiederholung angemessener Maßnahmen bzw. Informationen dazu, dass auch dem x-ten Fragesteller nichts passieren wird, wenn er sich auf die Absahner gar nicht erst einläßt, tendiert nachgerade gegen Null. Zumal es hoch wahrscheinlich ist, das sich nicht wenige der hier in Verzweifelung und Zweifel geeinten Nutzer parallel in anderen Foren wegen der jeweils gleichen Thematik zu Wort melden, wo ihnen das Gleiche erklärt wird, das sie ebenfalls nur ungläubig staunend zur Kenntnis nehmen, um ohne Verzug das nächste Forum mit den gleichen  Fragen - und zur Nachfrage eines Teils der erhaltenen Antworten  - aufzusuchen. 

Vor einiger Zeit war ich noch optimistisch, dass sich die gut aufbereiteten Hinweise zu den diversen Themen der Abzocke moderner Raubritter herumsprechen und quasi Allgemeingut werden würden, auch mittels der häufigen Verlinkung, die längst die Wiederholung ausführliche Antworten ersetzt. Offenbar aber ist ein Großteil der ach so technik-affinen Generation so wenig selbstbewußt, dass praktisch jeder Depp eine Forderung präsentieren kann, auf dass einer nicht geringen Zahl von Mitbürgern sofort die Muffe geht mit der Folge schlafloser Nächte, in denen sie sich die Frage stellen: muss ich das bezahlen, obwohl ich niemals nicht ...? Die Antwort auf diese Frage bleibt unbeeindruckt von deren x-ter Wiederholung: Nein, muss man nicht! 

Aber wenn nicht wenige das Geld offenbar übrig hätten, könnte man es ja für einen guten Zweck spenden. Weg ist schließlich weg! Es gäbe zig Organisationen, die sich über zusätzliche Einkünfte sicher freuen würden. Wem gar kein geeigneter Empfänger einfällt, kann sein Geld ja dem Betreiber dieses Service hier überweisen. Auf das Platz für die 1.000 Wiederholung der drängendsten Fragen der Welt geschaffen werden kann, so, wie man sie hier en masse lessen kann. Vielleicht reicht es auch noch für einen Preis für die originellste Wiederholung des Themas.

M. Boettcher


----------



## webwatcher (20 August 2008)

*AW: metoo Postings oder warum wird immer wieder dasselbe gefragt*



drboe schrieb:


> Überspitzt gesagt: der Unterhaltungswert der Megathreads, in denen sich massenhaft Leute mit der Information zu Wort melden, dass ihnen exakt das passiert ist, was vor ihnen schon 250 andere berichtet haben, inklusive der gebetsmühlenhaften Wiederholung angemessener Maßnahmen bzw. Informationen dazu, dass auch dem x-ten Fragesteller nichts passieren wird, wenn er sich auf die Absahner gar nicht erst einläßt, tendiert nachgerade gegen Null.


Zustimmung. Nur  werden diese  Threads geschlossen, werden schlicht neue Threads gestartet, (zigmal exerziert) was wiederum die Übersichtlichkeit der Themen und des Forums völlig zerstören würde. 

Wer also dafür eine  Lösung vorschlägt, die dieses Problem in den Griff bekommt, ohne  das Forum zu schliessen:  Immer her damit...

Außerdem darf auch nicht vergessen werden, dass durchaus im Laufe der Zeit  in den Threads neue Entwicklungen auftauchen. Wer soll das trennen?


----------



## sascha (20 August 2008)

*AW: metoo Postings oder warum wird immer wieder dasselbe gefragt*



> Offenbar aber ist ein Großteil der ach so technik-affinen Generation so wenig selbstbewußt, dass praktisch jeder Depp eine Forderung präsentieren kann, auf dass einer nicht geringen Zahl von Mitbürgern sofort die Muffe geht mit der Folge schlafloser Nächte, in denen sie sich die Frage stellen: muss ich das bezahlen, obwohl ich niemals nicht ...? Die Antwort auf diese Frage bleibt unbeeindruckt von deren x-ter Wiederholung: Nein, muss man nicht!



Ich fürchte, das wird auch die nächsten Jahre so bleiben. Grund ist, dass es sehr vielen Menschen schlicht an der notwendigen Kompetenz fehlt, um mit dem Internet umgehen zu können. Die Älteren haben sie in vielen Fällen nicht, weil sie sich mit dem I-Net und seinen Fallen (noch) nicht beschäftigt haben. Die Jungen haben niemanden, der ihnen Medienkompetenz vermitteln könnte. Genau in diesem Gap können Abzocker sich eine goldene Nase verdienen, wenn sie nur skrupellos genug sind...


----------



## drboe (21 August 2008)

*AW: metoo Postings oder warum wird immer wieder dasselbe gefragt*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Zustimmung. Nur  werden diese  Threads geschlossen, werden schlicht neue Threads gestartet, (zigmal exerziert) was wiederum die Übersichtlichkeit der Themen und des Forums völlig zerstören würde.
> 
> Wer also dafür eine  Lösung vorschlägt, die dieses Problem in den Griff bekommt, ohne  das Forum zu schliessen:  Immer her damit...


Nein, ich habe keine Lösung und habe das auch nicht behauptet. Mir ging es um eine Erklärung, warum sich länger aktive User nicht häufiger zu Wort melden und warum deren Antworten inzwischen fast nur noch aus Links bestehen (auf wirklich gut aufbereitete Informationen, das sei hier ausdrücklich gesagt).



webwatcher schrieb:


> Außerdem darf auch nicht vergessen werden, dass durchaus im Laufe der Zeit  in den Threads neue Entwicklungen auftauchen. Wer soll das trennen?


Es mag gelegentlich solche Perlen geben, aber sie sind schon extrem selten. Man wird das leider nicht trennen können, weil der Aufwand schlicht zu hoch ist. 

Sascha wird die Ursache treffen mit der Feststellung eines Mangels an Medienkompetenz. Zu der tritt offenbar eine erhebliche Unsicherheit mit den Grundzügen üblicher Geschäfte, Verträge usw. Anders ist es m. E. nicht erklärbar, wie man auf die Idee kommen kann, man müsste bezahlen, was man nicht geordert hat. Ob die, die an eine Zahlungsverpflichtung glauben, dem örtlichen Autohändler, einer Baufirma, dem Schlachter oder Fitnessclub wohl ebenso bereitwillig abnehmen würden, dass man denen gegenüber eine Zahlungsverpflichtung habe, einfach weil die das behaupten?

M. Boettcher


----------



## webwatcher (21 August 2008)

*AW: metoo Postings oder warum wird immer wieder dasselbe gefragt*



drboe schrieb:


> Mir ging es um eine Erklärung, warum sich länger aktive User nicht häufiger zu Wort melden und warum deren Antworten inzwischen fast nur noch aus Links bestehen (auf wirklich gut aufbereitete Informationen, das sei hier ausdrücklich gesagt).


Es ist die einzige Möglichkeit den Spagat zwischen dem Verbot  der persönlichen
 Rechtsberatung und  einer  möglichst umfassenden und präzisen Hilfestellung zu vollbringen. 
Was würde es den Usern nützen, wenn dieses Forum wegen juristischer  Querelen 
geschlossen würde, wie ein anderes Forum den Teil, der sich mit Internetabzocke
 befasste, genau  aus diesem Grund geschlossen hat.


----------



## sascha (21 August 2008)

*AW: metoo Postings oder warum wird immer wieder dasselbe gefragt*



> Es ist die einzige Möglichkeit den Spagat zwischen dem Verbot der persönlichen Rechtsberatung und einer möglichst umfassenden und präzisen Hilfestellung zu vollbringen.



Genau das ist der Punkt. Natürlich haben wir hier Polizeibeamte, Staatsanwälte, Rechtsanwälte u.a. als Foren-Mitglieder. Aber gerade die wissen um die Schwierigkeiten der Rechtsberatung. Und: Warum müssen wir das Rad denn für jeden einzelnen, der gerne individuell betreut sein will (möglichst ohne auch nur einen Satz lesen zu müssen), neu erfinden?


----------



## webwatcher (22 August 2008)

*AW: metoo Postings oder warum wird immer wieder dasselbe gefragt*

Nachtrag: mehr als die aus welchen Gründen auch immer wieder dieselben Fragen postenden User, gehen mir 
mittlerweile  die neunmalklugen Alleswisser auf den Keks, die die Frage, warum nicht die Postings 
davor gelesen werden, völlig überflüssigerweise zum  zigten Mal in den Threads stellen.


----------



## Reinhard (22 August 2008)

*AW: metoo Postings oder warum wird immer wieder dasselbe gefragt*



sascha schrieb:


> Ich fürchte, das wird auch die nächsten Jahre so bleiben. Grund ist, dass es sehr vielen Menschen schlicht an der notwendigen Kompetenz fehlt, um mit dem Internet umgehen zu können. Die Älteren haben sie in vielen Fällen nicht, weil sie sich mit dem I-Net und seinen Fallen (noch) nicht beschäftigt haben. Die Jungen haben niemanden, der ihnen Medienkompetenz vermitteln könnte. Genau in diesem Gap können Abzocker sich eine goldene Nase verdienen, wenn sie nur skrupellos genug sind...



Genau das denke ich mir auch.
Ich habe mit vielen - sehr viel jüngeren - Mitarbeitern zu tun, die mir in einer heutigen Diskussion ihre fehlende Medienkompetenz bestätigt haben: "Mein Gott, wenn ich daran denke, was ich bei Stu***z (und anderen) so alles veröffentlicht habe. Dass da mal später ein zukünftiger Chef dran kommen könnte, das hätte ich nie gedacht." 
Ende Zitat.

Obgleich ich nun auf die sechzig zugehe (man möge man es mir bitte nicht als Überheblichkeit ankreiden), werde ich fast täglich von meinen jugendlichen Kollegen zu Soft- und Hardware um Rat und Tat gebeten.
Was ich natürlich gern tue. Ein "alter Knacker" bleibt weiter nützlich. Schön. 

Inzwischen bin ich dazu übergegangen (immer mit dezenten mit Hinweis auf dieses Forum) ihnen zu erklären, was sie tun bzw. besser lassen sollten.

Da ich von ihnen als "IT-Guru" "angehimmelt" werde, hoffe ich, das es was nützt. :roll:


----------



## technofreak (22 August 2008)

*AW: metoo Postings oder warum wird immer wieder dasselbe gefragt*



Reinhard schrieb:


> Ich habe mit vielen - sehr viel jüngeren - Mitarbeitern zu tun, die mir in einer heutigen Diskussion ihre fehlende Medienkompetenz bestätigt haben: "Mein Gott, wenn ich daran denke, was ich bei Stu***z (und anderen) so alles veröffentlicht habe. Dass da mal später ein zukünftiger Chef dran kommen könnte, das hätte ich nie gedacht."
> Ende Zitat.


iX - Inhalt 09/2008


> Social Networks
> Soziale Netze erzeugen werbefinanzierte Nestwärme für Gleichgesinnte. Sogar eine standardisierte Opensocial-API existiert bereits. Der Preis dafür: Die Mitglieder rücken persönliche Daten im großen Stil heraus. Diese Sorglosigkeit, gepaart mit technischen Schwächen, bietet eine willkommene Spielwiese für E-Übeltäter aller Art.


Die langfristigen Konsequenzen werden den meisten erst viel zu spät bewußt.
Aber auch ältere scheinen sehr naiv und sorglos zu sein
http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,573619,00.html


> "Das Datenschutzbewusstsein hat in den letzten Jahrzehnten leider nachgelassen." Sehr viele Bürger seien bereit, für alle möglichen Zwecke Daten zu offenbaren. Zypries verwies auf eigene Erfahrungen auf der Internet-Seite abgeordnetenwatch.de, auf der Bürger mit Politikern diskutieren können. "Dorthin wurden mir schon ganze Lebensläufe einschließlich Verdienstdaten geschickt.


----------



## rolf76 (8 November 2008)

*AW: metoo Postings oder warum wird immer wieder dasselbe gefragt*



sascha schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Punkt. Natürlich haben wir hier Polizeibeamte, Staatsanwälte, Rechtsanwälte u.a. als Foren-Mitglieder. Aber gerade die wissen um die Schwierigkeiten der Rechtsberatung. Und: Warum müssen wir das Rad denn für jeden einzelnen, der gerne individuell betreut sein will (möglichst ohne auch nur einen Satz lesen zu müssen), neu erfinden?



Es ist doch auch nicht möglich, hier jeden individuell zu beraten, dazu gibt es viel zu viele Opfer. Das Forum sollte weiterhin allgemeine Informationen als Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe bieten. Wem das nicht genügt oder wer trotzdem Zweifel in seinem Einzelfall hat, soll zur VZ gehen (das kostet doch wirklich nicht die Welt) oder zu einem Anwalt (davon gibt es genug).


----------



## webwatcher (8 November 2008)

*AW: metoo Postings oder warum wird immer wieder dasselbe gefragt*



rolf76 schrieb:


> Es ist doch auch nicht möglich, hier jeden individuell zu beraten, dazu gibt es viel zu viele Opfer. .


Von denen  der überwältigende Anteil *nicht* me-too postet. 
 Durchschnittlich postet nur jeder *tausendste* Leser der entsprechenden Threads.


----------



## rolf76 (8 November 2008)

*AW: metoo Postings oder warum wird immer wieder dasselbe gefragt*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Von denen  der überwältigende Anteil *nicht* me-too postet.
> Durchschnittlich postet nur jeder *tausendste* Leser der entsprechenden Threads.


Ich würde statt von "Lesern" lieber von "Betrachtern" oder "Aufrufern" sprechen, lesen ist nicht immer das Ziel des Seitenaufrufs...


----------



## webwatcher (8 November 2008)

*AW: metoo Postings oder warum wird immer wieder dasselbe gefragt*



rolf76 schrieb:


> Ich würde statt von "Lesern" lieber von "Betrachtern" oder "Aufrufern" sprechen, lesen ist nicht immer das Ziel des Seitenaufrufs...


Nu lass  uns doch ein bißchen Illusion


----------



## webwatcher (15 November 2008)

*AW: metoo Postings oder warum wird immer wieder dasselbe gefragt*

Nachtrag: es besteht ein erheblicher Unterschied zwischen den  Postern, die dieselben Fragen
 stellen, auch wenn sie schon x-mal gestellt und genauso oft beantwortet  wurden und  denen,
  die nichts  anderes erzählen, als dass es sie auch getroffen hätte. 

Die ersteren bekommen nach wie vor Antwort, die zweiten stören erheblich, da sie Threads
 völlig unleserlich machen. Man stelle sich vor, bei 100000 Betroffenen (nicht ungewöhnlich 
bei Nutzlosseiten)  würde nur jeder 100ste "me too"  posten...

Nach drei Jahren Nutzlosseiten mit einigen zehntausend Postings, die nahezu immer 
dasselbe Thema behandeln (es gibt  Dutzende  ähnlichen Kalibers  ) 
 fällt es schon manchmal recht  schwer, gelassen zu bleiben. Nicht zu vergessen das Forum 
ist wirklich kostenlos. Genau das scheint aber einige hier zu merkwürdigem  Anspruchsdenken
 zu verleiten, nach dem Motto "Ihr müßt mir helfen"

 Wir *müsse*n hier gar nichts. Was wir tun,  tun wir freiwillig in unserer  Freizeit. Wer  würde 
die  Nerven  dafür besitzen über Jahre Tag für Tag immer  freundlich und gelassen zu sein,
auch wenn man  mehr als einmal angepflaumt wird?

Ein Beispiel welches unglaublich dreistes Ausmaß dieses Anspruchsdenken angenommen hat:



			
				dreist und unverfroren schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Moderatoren,
> die wie ihr sie bezeichnet, "metoo"-Postings sind grade dafür da, damit die von den Internet-Abzockern Geschädigte sehen, dass sie mit ihrem Problem nicht alleine sind - denn dass man so abgezockt wird, kann jedem passieren. *Es ist eure Arbei*t, die Postings zu sammeln und die Leute zu unterstützen, anstatt sie auf die Sinnlosigkeit ihrer Beiträge hinzuweisen -auch wenn ihr dafür 1000 Mal das Gleiche machen * müßt. *



Würde mal gerne wissen, was jemand diese/r jemand/in   sagen  würde, wenn er/sie 
tausendmal dasselbe machen müßte/sollte für lau  und  dafür auch noch angemacht würde.


----------



## webwatcher (2 Dezember 2008)

*AW: metoo Postings oder warum wird immer wieder dasselbe gefragt*

Die Definition im  CB-Wiki :

Me too - Cb-Wiki


----------



## webwatcher (27 November 2009)

*AW: metoo Postings oder warum wird immer wieder dasselbe gefragt*

Aus aktuellem Anlass ( nachbarn24 ) 

Es sind nur relativ wenige me-too Poster ( gemessen an der Gesamtzahl  der Betroffenen) 
Typisch dafür ist das,  was man als Tunnelblick bezeichen könnte. Offensichtlich führt die 
Panik und  Hektik bei diesen Usern dazu, dass sie nur die  Threadüberschrift und sonst absolut
 nichts sehen. Selbst unmittelbar vor ihrer Nase stehende Postings mit der Beantwortung 
ihrer  Fragen werden ignoriert.
Ein Phänomen, das übrigens in allen Foren/Blogs zu beobachten ist, und  bei dem es erheblichen Steuerungs/moderierungsaufwand  kostet,  Threads nicht völlig unbrauchbar für die 
große Zahl der Leser werden zu lassen.


----------

